# Need Advice Marcris or Chrisman or Pashes/Divine?



## Sparkle'sMom

Hi All,

Many of you saw my Intro and know my story of Sparkle whom I had I to put to sleep on Tuesday. Not ready yet. BUT I'd like to place my name on a list and the ones I am interested in all take a while which is fine, thinking Fall late Summer. 

SO, loved my Sparkle. Very pretty little girl, within breed standard, 6 1bs but she did come from Kim Lamaire. She was Ann Medlock's originally I won't get into the story but Kim said they were friends and she was keeping the dog but decided to sell to me....hmmmm.....also, of course, of course papers were not ready on date of transfer which is a no no and red flag. I've read the posts here about Laptop and Medlock so I won't be going back to THEM, also see Medlock is crossing my beloved breed now and selling mutts. NO integrity.

Q: Who is the best? Of the four I am considering. Looking for 6 lbs, not too small, F and babydoll type features. I don't need show, I'll take pet at 3-5K is okay. 

If anyone has any insight including how long it took to get their dog, positive experiences, or negatives, please don't hold back. I am not in a rush so I can wait. 

I spoke with Larry Stanberry at Divine at length and he seemed very knowledgeable and caring breeder but I don't know much about their line.

Hugs and thanks much.

Jeanne


----------



## Sylie

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Many of you saw my Intro and know my story of Sparkle whom I had I to put to sleep on Tuesday. Not ready yet. BUT I'd like to place my name on a list and the ones I am interested in all take a while which is fine, thinking Fall late Summer.
> 
> SO, loved my Sparkle. Very pretty little girl, within breed standard, 6 1bs but she did come from Kim Lamaire. She was Ann Medlock's originally I won't get into the story but Kim said they were friends and she was keeping the dog but decided to sell to me....hmmmm.....also, of course, of course papers were not ready on date of transfer which is a no no and red flag. I've read the posts here about Laptop and Medlock so I won't be going back to THEM, also see Medlock is crossing my beloved breed now and selling mutts. NO integrity.
> 
> Q: Who is the best? Of the four I am considering. Looking for 6 lbs, not too small, F and babydoll type features. I don't need show, I'll take pet at 3-5K is okay.
> 
> If anyone has any insight including how long it took to get their dog, positive experiences, or negatives, please don't hold back. I am not in a rush so I can wait.
> 
> I spoke with Larry Stanberry at Divine at length and he seemed very knowledgeable and caring breeder but I don't know much about their line.
> 
> Hugs and thanks much.
> 
> Jeanne


I don't think you can go wrong with any of those breeders. I got my darling little girl from Josymir, and she has a lot of fine lineage from Marcris, Chrisman, Divine and others. She is not a perfect Malt, but everything that I really wanted in a Malt is there. She is sweet, she is so very sweet, tender, delicate and graceful. Mimi is over seven pounds, she has strong sturdy bones. Yes, she is heavier than the standard, but that is not a deal breaker to me. She has a beautiful, delicate face...a face so beautiful that I just melt when I look at her...that baby face was important to me. I just think that Malts are the dearest little animals we could bring into our hearts.

I know of each of the breeders you mentioned. I think they are all top notch.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Sylie said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with any of those breeders. I got my darling little girl from Josymir, and she has a lot of fine lineage from Marcris, Chrisman, Divine and others. She is not a perfect Malt, but everything that I really wanted in a Malt is there. She is sweet, she is so very sweet, tender, delicate and graceful. Mimi is over seven pounds, she has strong sturdy bones. Yes, she is heavier than the standard, but that is not a deal breaker to me. She has a beautiful, delicate face...a face so beautiful that I just melt when I look at her...that baby face was important to me. I just think that Malts are the dearest little animals we could bring into our hearts.
> 
> I know of each of the breeders you mentioned. I think they are all top notch.


I've heard of Josymir, I'll google it. Thanks for taking the time to respond. I don't care if it is not rigidly in standard either, a little bigger is fine, I'd frankly rather the dog *live longer*, which is why I am staying away form BYB's, considering Sparkle's background I am lucky to have gotten 11 years. I've had enough of unscrupulous breeders, though no guarantees, I do know how it ends with BYB.


----------



## mysugarbears

I don't think you could go wrong with any of the breeders you listed. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Snowbody

Tyler is a Chrisman and I couldn't be happier. I love the look of their dogs and he has a terrific personality. Very loving, sweet and fun. I got him at 8 months of age (he had undescended testicles so couldn't show) and he was wonderfully trained. It was pretty easy dealing with Chris and Manny. Tyler had been up on their site, an SM friend saw him and told me about him and I couldn't dial the phone quickly enough. I went to see him I think the following week as well as another larger Maltese but Tyler and I knew we were for each other. And Chris took a look at me, and even though the other Maltese was more expensive, he said Tyler was for me. I've very petite and he felt like Tyler was just the right size. He was so right. :wub: Tyler's 5 lbs. I didn't take Tyler right away - my son in college had parents visiting weekend coming up and I didn't want to get a puppy and leave for a weekend so they kept him another week. They used the name Tyler with him so by the time I got him, he knew his new name. He was well socialized too. I've been very happy and knock on wood :smilie_tischkante: Tyler's been very healthy. Manny has given me some advice like about tear stains (suggested tear ducts be flushed and it worked like a charm - my vet and a specialist didn't suggest it but I forced the issue at a dental and now he's stain free) and a couple of other questions. If you have any other questions you can PM me.


----------



## TLR

Ben is from Pashes and he is everything and more than I could ask for. He is sweet and loving. Loves to cuddle with mom, was easy to train and of course I think he is beautiful.
Don't think you could go wrong with any of the breeders that you mentioned.


----------



## elly

My girls are from TNT Maltese in Florida. Both are beautiful. Mercedes is on the larger size at 7 .5 pounds and Whitney is smaller at 4 pounds. You should have no problems finding a great puppy. Good Luck!


----------



## mysugarbears

I've met Tyler who is from Chrisman and Ben who is from Pashes and they are both gorgeous little boys. I can't wait to see who you decide on. 

I have 2 retired girls from TNT, Reese is 7 1/2 lbs and Kelly is a little over 4 lbs both very sweet and beautiful girls.


----------



## edelweiss

I agree w/all that has been written above and have met most of the malts being spoken about---I would own any or ALL of them in a heartbeat! I am also FB friends w/Angie Stanberry & & watch her lines. I keep up w/Josymir too---some other pups here from her lines---all lovely.
Just some info I am certain you already know---one can luck out w/a BYB (I would never suggest you go there looking though) but some of the rescues look pretty authentic! And, a terrific breeder can't guarantee you "health for life, no issues"---so go into whatever you end up doing w/an open heart. Life has no true guarantees. I would go for the very best that I could afford, or a rescue---either perfect choices. Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## elly

mysugarbears said:


> I've met Tyler who is from Chrisman and Ben who is from Pashes and they are both gorgeous little boys. I can't wait to see who you decide on.
> 
> I have 2 retired girls from TNT, Reese is 7 1/2 lbs and Kelly is a little over 4 lbs both very sweet and beautiful girls.


I have also met Tyler and Ben:wub::wub:Both boys are as Debbie said gorgeous and sweet. You have great choices:thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb

I agree with all said..you should get a very nice baby from any of the mentioned breeders..


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

I think out of those breeders you will find the right fluff. Something will come up from one of them....they are all reputable and seem like perfect choice. Good luck!!


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

elly said:


> My girls are from TNT Maltese in Florida. Both are beautiful. Mercedes is on the larger size at 7 .5 pounds and Whitney is smaller at 4 pounds. You should have no problems finding a great puppy. Good Luck!



Elly-how difficult is it to handle two?

Love your girls!


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

TLR said:


> Ben is from Pashes and he is everything and more than I could ask for. He is sweet and loving. Loves to cuddle with mom, was easy to train and of course I think he is beautiful.
> Don't think you could go wrong with any of the breeders that you mentioned.



TLR thanks for the input!!

Ben is a sweetie, no doubt about it!

Always had Females, wondering of I ought to mix it up and try M?


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

mysugarbears said:


> I've met Tyler who is from Chrisman and Ben who is from Pashes and they are both gorgeous little boys. I can't wait to see who you decide on.
> 
> I have 2 retired girls from TNT, Reese is 7 1/2 lbs and Kelly is a little over 4 lbs both very sweet and beautiful girls.



MSB-never heard of TNT this is why I am soooo glad I joined.

Your babies are nothing to sneeze at either!

I have actually lied a bit, as is Sparkle's right as a lady-her weight hovered between 6.2-7.2 but I didn't care I don't want too small, they are fragile enough. That's a good size.

I can't wait either! I feel very lonely without her..today is the day I promised to write again...don't feel like it. 

Do you think I should get on multiple lists, or commit to one or two? My fear is getting tapped too soon. I don't want one now because I have two conferences I need to attend before July will be moving in Fall so that will be about right, to get the ball rolling now.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

edelweiss said:


> I agree w/all that has been written above and have met most of the malts being spoken about---I would own any or ALL of them in a heartbeat! I am also FB friends w/Angie Stanberry & & watch her lines. I keep up w/Josymir too---some other pups here from her lines---all lovely.
> Just some info I am certain you already know---one can luck out w/a BYB (I would never suggest you go there looking though) but some of the rescues look pretty authentic! And, a terrific breeder can't guarantee you "health for life, no issues"---so go into whatever you end up doing w/an open heart. Life has no true guarantees. I would go for the very best that I could afford, or a rescue---either perfect choices. Can't wait to see what you get!



E-I agree! I think I lucked out with Sparkle 11 years BYB no major health issues other than occasional tooth extraction, lux patella injury etc. I think really I would have no problem even getting a Medlock again to sort of "relive" the Sparkle experience but I have found out too much about this breeder and the fact she is crossing the breed with others an selling them is reprehensible to me. Sparkle's papers purported to have Villa Malta and Marcris lines but who knows if they were faked. Now that I have a great job I'm going for the best and will let whatever be will be.:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss

There is an article posted as a stickie about how to go about this the right way. Hit the search button & do some research. I would not get on multiple lists. JMHO


----------



## mllecoco

*Marcris*

Hi,
I have 4 beautiful and loving malts from Marcris. Not only does Joyce produce perfect Maltese but from the first time I spoke with her on the phone accessed my personality and knew which Maltese would be best for me. Doc was and is my heart. I have since brought home Marshmallow, Joy and Ace and they are not only gorgeous but match my personality and my mom's. We adore them all.
I still call Joyce to talk to her. She is a kind woman, loves her dogs and really devotes her life to making them better and making sure they go to perfect homes. You would be really thrilled with Marcris. My heart is warmed every time I look at my sweet, beautiful babies. They are perfect.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

mllecoco said:


> Hi,
> I have 4 beautiful and loving malts from Marcris. Not only does Joyce produce perfect Maltese but from the first time I spoke with her on the phone accessed my personality and knew which Maltese would be best for me. Doc was and is my heart. I have since brought home Marshmallow, Joy and Ace and they are not only gorgeous but match my personality and my mom's. We adore them all.
> I still call Joyce to talk to her. She is a kind woman, loves her dogs and really devotes her life to making them better and making sure they go to perfect homes. You would be really thrilled with Marcris. My heart is warmed every time I look at my sweet, beautiful babies. They are perfect.


Why thank you! Your beauties are wonderful. I did inquire with Joyce earlier in my search but never got an answer on the phone or e-mail response. SHHHHH I am in process of getting a new pup, I'll be making an announcement soon next month he is coming, and his name is "Rory". I was not really quite ready still missing my baby so badly, was just going to stick the toe in but this pup needed a home and the stars aligned. Taking the month to prepare in baby steps and celebrate my Sparkle's life. I still can't believe she is gone.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Jeanne, I am so happy you found a furbaby. I love the name too!! When I lost my little Kyra over two years ago I never thought I could get another so soon but I was so devastated without her and wanted to love another. I started to investigate and it just happened. You always know when its the right one and I am really happy for you.

Can't wait to see pics of Rory!!


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Jeanne, I am so happy you found a furbaby. I love the name too!! When I lost my little Kyra over two years ago I never thought I could get another so soon but I was so devastated without her and wanted to love another. I started to investigate and it just happened. You always know when its the right one and I am really happy for you.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of Rory!!



Thank you so MUCH! I'm trying to get used to it....I feel guilty LOL but I gave her a good life, and yes like you I miss her so badly. I hope she understands, I still cry buckets for her and right now it's abstract because he's not really here yet, though his puppy food sure arrived...all 3 kinds of it! Every now and then I get a little excited just a wee bit. I've always had female Malts so this will be shakin things up because I don't think I could replace her. I talked a some members here in my search and ultimately had to weigh the decision on him being just the right age, six months and the fact he needs a home was the tipping point for me. We need each other. It's a Tajon so he is beautiful! Glad you like the name.


----------



## StevieB

Oh yay for you!! You will LOVE having a boy!!! Mine is a total love bug and I'm obsessed with him. I can't wait to see pix of him!! Tajon babies are gorgeous, you're very lucky!


----------



## chiarasdad

Congratulations on your new boy


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Thanks to both of you! A little nervous.....haven't had a male dog since my mutt when I was 8! Wonder what he will be like? Tammy said he is very happy, fantastic temperament and he has Marcis in the lines too. He's Justine's baby.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Thanks to both of you! A little nervous.....haven't had a male dog since my mutt when I was 8! Wonder what he will be like? Tammy said he is very happy, fantastic temperament and he has Marcis in the lines too. He's Justine's baby.


Oh congratulations!!! Tajon babies are just gorgeous! Is he the one that was recently on the Tajon website? The Justine/Cuckoo baby? If so, he is just stunning! :wub:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh congratulations!!! Tajon babies are just gorgeous! Is he the one that was recently on the Tajon website? The Justine/Cuckoo baby? If so, he is just stunning! :wub:


Why thank you Bailey&Me!! He is!!! I was not ready....if that pup wasn't in need nope, it would have been fall either Josymir or Chrisman but I couldn't get him out of my mind. He is a sweetie I asked everyone in my family and at work give me a reason to say NO....he's not that cute...and Mother had a crush on him and said I must get him. Tiger is flying with him on Delta.


----------



## Snowbody

Jeanne - Yahoo!!!! So happy for you and glad that you shared. I loved seeing the Tajon Maltese at Westminster (tho on tv this year). I know he will bring so much joy into your home again. I love my little boy. He's so lovable and sweet. I think Rory will be too. :wub::wub: I can't wait to see his arrival.


----------



## Kathleen

Oh congratulations! Just the most wonderful news!
So happy for you. 
A new puppy really helps. Someone new to love


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Snowbody said:


> Jeanne - Yahoo!!!! So happy for you and glad that you shared. I loved seeing the Tajon Maltese at Westminster (tho on tv this year). I know he will bring so much joy into your home again. I love my little boy. He's so lovable and sweet. I think Rory will be too. :wub::wub: I can't wait to see his arrival.



Thank you Auntie Sue (and cousin Tyler!) I couldn't wait to spill the beans. :w00t: I think the month pass soon!!!


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Kathleen said:


> Oh congratulations! Just the most wonderful news!
> So happy for you.
> A new puppy really helps. Someone new to love



Kathleen that's what I was hoping, its been a long month without her-1 month from Saturday and it's killing me. I think this little guy was destined for great things in my heart.


----------



## sherry

I'm so happy for you! I lost my boy the first of Dec. and also thought it would be awhile. But when I saw Riley's pic I just could not wait! He came from Always Maltese, and was delivered by Tiger. He has filled my heart with joy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

sherry said:


> I'm so happy for you! I lost my boy the first of Dec. and also thought it would be awhile. But when I saw Riley's pic I just could not wait! He came from Always Maltese, and was delivered by Tiger. He has filled my heart with joy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Sherry!!!  Tiger is the go-to guy I have heard, that makes me smile! Who but you could bring me such comfort! This is exactly how I hope it will be and what I needed to hear, as the primary person in having to have euthanized her I struggle so badly with woulda shoulda coulda and I know intellectually she was not going to recover, but I still feel badly. Thanks you for taking the time to share. :thumbsup: PS Riley is a sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## sherry

I understand your concerns! Tiger will take good care of Rory! Can't wait to see pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

sherry said:


> I understand your concerns! Tiger will take good care of Rory! Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


To Rory and Riley! And Tiger too! 

He sounded like a sweetheart.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Thank you so MUCH! I'm trying to get used to it....I feel guilty LOL but I gave her a good life, and yes like you I miss her so badly. I hope she understands, I still cry buckets for her and right now it's abstract because he's not really here yet, though his puppy food sure arrived...all 3 kinds of it! Every now and then I get a little excited just a wee bit. I've always had female Malts so this will be shakin things up because I don't think I could replace her. I talked a some members here in my search and ultimately had to weigh the decision on him being just the right age, six months and the fact he needs a home was the tipping point for me. We need each other. It's a Tajon so he is beautiful! Glad you like the name.


I think you have made the right choice doing it now. I know it helped me to heal but never forget my special girl. Rory will be a great healer and help you move ahead but you will never forget your precious little girl.

I can totally relate to what your going through and feel your excitement at the same time. : )


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I think you have made the right choice doing it now. I know it helped me to heal but never forget my special girl. Rory will be a great healer and help you move ahead but you will never forget your precious little girl.
> 
> I can totally relate to what your going through and feel your excitement at the same time. : )



Ah, Zoe thank you love!

You know someone at work thought that it was "creepy" that the dogs looked alike, but I think it's such a comfort almost like one is passing the torch to the other. You know, I have a tradition, I have the very first sweater I used on my first Malt, Sparkle had it, she had lots others but this was a special sweater, and I think Rory will have his turn. If I dare put him in it LOL heard Tammy's dogs come ready for the ring....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

You do what is best for you and please don't let another one's opinion affect what you do or feel. Either your an animal person or your not. Those of us that are and love our fluffs like they are part of our family understand completely. These fluffs are special and have our hearts....some people just don't get it.

Your a special person to love a fluff the way a lot of us do. : ) 

I am happy you came upon Rory, he will help you heal but never forget Sparkle.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> You do what is best for you and please don't let another one's opinion affect what you do or feel. Either your an animal person or your not. Those of us that are and love our fluffs like they are part of our family understand completely. These fluffs are special and have our hearts....some people just don't get it.
> 
> Your a special person to love a fluff the way a lot of us do. : )
> 
> I am happy you came upon Rory, he will help you heal but never forget Sparkle.


Back atcha Z! fluffs are the very best. I couldn't go much longer without one. I am soooo grateful I happened on an article in the late 80's of Delta Burke and her Maltese. That did it. Thanks Delta!


----------



## mllecoco

I am so sorry about the loss of Sparkle. I know how hard that is. I have lost babies in the past and it is so very difficult.
Congratulations in getting your baby! You will find some comfort with Rory! She is lucky to have you! 
Joyce may not have answered. She now doesn't email often. She just takes calls. However she has been very busy lately. Usually she returns calls quickly. However I think it was meant to be because this little one was meant for you! 
Post pictures when you bring her home!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Congrats!!

Not sure if I gave my condolences for wee little Sparkle, so forgive me.

I've been through this many times, and have always felt comfort with my new rescues. Sparkle will forever be in your heart. Bless your heart my friend.

Deb, Jops, LBB, Johnny, and Tommy


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

mllecoco said:


> I am so sorry about the loss of Sparkle. I know how hard that is. I have lost babies in the past and it is so very difficult.
> Congratulations in getting your baby! You will find some comfort with Rory! She is lucky to have you!
> Joyce may not have answered. She now doesn't email often. She just takes calls. However she has been very busy lately. Usually she returns calls quickly. However I think it was meant to be because this little one was meant for you!
> Post pictures when you bring her home!



That's fine, I understand they are much much in demand. I know Rory has Marcis in the the lines so I have one in spirit. I agree. We get the pup we are meant to get.:aktion033:


----------



## sherry

When are you getting Rory? I'm so excited for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

3Maltmom said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Not sure if I gave my condolences for wee little Sparkle, so forgive me.
> 
> I've been through this many times, and have always felt comfort with my new rescues. Sparkle will forever be in your heart. Bless your heart my friend.
> 
> Deb, Jops, LBB, Johnny, and Tommy



Thanks 3MaltMom, very sweet words. This will be my third, and it never does get easier does it? I love the breed so much I get sucked in again. Don't think I could relate quite as deeply as I do to Malts.:blush:


----------



## mom2bijou

I'm late to this thread! But wanted to say you selected amazing breeders and don't think you could go wrong with any of them. My Benny is from Chrisman and Emma from Marcris. I love their different looks. I'm excited for baby puppy Rory's arrival! An early congrats!!


----------



## Sylie

So much has happened that I missed. I am so happy for you that you are getting a little TaJon beauty. I am sorry for your pain in loosing Sparkle. I lost my Lily, my heart, almost five years ago, and sometimes I still cry for her. But now, MiMi licks my tears and soothes my heart. 

I can't wait to see pictures of Rory.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Hi everyone, thanks for all the well wishes. Here is Rory.


----------



## sherry

OMG! He is absolutely amazing! You are so blessed to have such a beautiful boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Sylie said:


> So much has happened that I missed. I am so happy for you that you are getting a little TaJon beauty. I am sorry for your pain in loosing Sparkle. I lost my Lily, my heart, almost five years ago, and sometimes I still cry for her. But now, MiMi licks my tears and soothes my heart.
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures of Rory.


Thanks so much! Maybe Lily ad Sparkle are waiting for us...you know I know everyone thinks that their dog is special and I believe that each dog is there to serve a purpose, but every once and a while one comes along that is really really special. Sparkle is that dog for me. Trying to move on, trying to look forward but I admit I was in a real funk this week. I think I've cried more this week than after she died.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

sherry said:


> OMG! He is absolutely amazing! You are so blessed to have such a beautiful boy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Why thank you Sherry but Riley is nothing to sneeze at!:w00t: Glad you approve. His little dog bed came today and I have enough food for a Mastiff!


----------



## Super3*k

Hi Jeanne..I am new here ...but I lost my Kirby on Valentine's day. I had to make the decision as well....I am still devastated. I am going this week-end to meet a puppy who I hope will be my third Maltese. Kirby would have been 5 yesterday...the only thing that helps is looking at the pictures of this sweet puppy I am going to meet. I got Kirby 7 weeks after my beloved Teddy passed. People thought I was crazy to get Kirby. Kirby helped me heal and then became my best friend despite having huge shoes to fill. 
So..congratulations on Rory...he is beautiful..how old? Good luck and I hope he helps you heal too.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Super3*k said:


> Hi Jeanne..I am new here ...but I lost my Kirby on Valentine's day. I had to make the decision as well....I am still devastated. I am going this week-end to meet a puppy who I hope will be my third Maltese. Kirby would have been 5 yesterday...the only thing that helps is looking at the pictures of this sweet puppy I am going to meet. I got Kirby 7 weeks after my beloved Teddy passed. People thought I was crazy to get Kirby. Kirby helped me heal and then became my best friend despite having huge shoes to fill.
> So..congratulations on Rory...he is beautiful..how old? Good luck and I hope he helps you heal too.



Amy-Kirby is a beauty and just typing this makes me cry. You didn't have near enough time. Maltese Hugs to you.:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears

Rory is absolutely 100% adorable!!!! :wub:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

mysugarbears said:


> Rory is absolutely 100% adorable!!!! :wub:



Why thanks! :wub::wub:


----------



## OhDORA

Rory is gorgeous!! He was meant for you! Let him lessen the hurt in your heart..<3


----------



## mom2bijou

OHH!!! So cute! What a doll little Rory is! 

I know what you mean about the pain. My Bijou (my first malt) has been gone over 6 years. His birthday was on 3/12 and I still get choked up about him even after all this time. I cried on his birthday. Our hearts never heal. We just learn to live with the void and we learn how to allow ourselves to love another fluff again.


----------



## preisa

I know my situation is not the same as those with fur babies waiting for them at the Rainbow Bridge....but I feel the loss of Gracie that same way. Here is my story....we were searching for a Maltese to rescue. After many months of searching....we found this a dog named Satin on Petfinders. She was four years old...spent all of those years in a puppy mill in a cage with hardly no human contact. The animal shelter was able to rescue her and felt she was now ready to be adopted. My husband and I went to go see her...fell in love with this little girl...and promptly renamed her Grace. She didn't know her name anyway...when I asked lady at shelter what kind of toys she liked...she told me that Grace had never had any toys and any act of kindness or love from us would be her first. Long story short.....I put my life on hold for two months....Gracie went to the vet...she was spayed before we brought her home from shelter..and micro chipped. But we wanted vet to check her out.....she had first visit to groomer.....another visit to PetSmart for stuff....all pink of course. Gracie and I bonded so quickly....however...she was terrified of my husband. We had a trainer come in to spend the day with us...seeking guidance....we were committed to do whatever it takes to help Gracie have the life she deserved. Lady said Gracie had been so abused by probably a man at the puppy mill .....she may never get over it. My heart just broke...but I refused to give up. My poor husband did everything behavior specialist recommended.....but as time went by...Grace became more and more aggressive toward him. She bit him once and started growling and snapping every time he moved. She snapped once at my son-in-law and at my brother. I could tell it was time to do something. After several conversations with vet...trainer and lady from animal shelter....I made one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to make. That was to give Gracie back to the shelter with the understanding she would only be adopted to a family with no men. 
We packed up everything we had bought for her...crate..carrier...clothes...blankets...food...grooming items...toys and medical records. I loved Gracie enough to let her go. She was adopted the next afternoon by a loving and caring widow lady that absolutely fell in love with her. The animal shelter offered to give us our adoption fee back...but we told them to keep the money.....that we were grateful for the two months Grace was in our lives. I think God gave her to me at a time when Gracie really needed somebody to show her that there are good..kind and loving humans out there. That precious little six pound ball of fluff completely stole my heart. She would run and play....because she could...finally.....she was free. She taught me that Maltese are strong and mighty....yet so loving and loyal. I can close my eyes and still see her running to me...or just sound asleep in my lap. Good news...we are waiting for our new fur baby the end of April. It's been about a month since we gave Gracie back....I know she is doing great...but I miss her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody

preisa said:


> I know my situation is not the same as those with fur babies waiting for them at the Rainbow Bridge....but I feel the loss of Gracie that same way. Here is my story....we were searching for a Maltese to rescue. After many months of searching....we found this a dog named Satin on Petfinders. She was four years old...spent all of those years in a puppy mill in a cage with hardly no human contact. The animal shelter was able to rescue her and felt she was now ready to be adopted. My husband and I went to go see her...fell in love with this little girl...and promptly renamed her Grace. She didn't know her name anyway...when I asked lady at shelter what kind of toys she liked...she told me that Grace had never had any toys and any act of kindness or love from us would be her first. Long story short.....I put my life on hold for two months....Gracie went to the vet...she was spayed before we brought her home from shelter..and micro chipped. But we wanted vet to check her out.....she had first visit to groomer.....another visit to PetSmart for stuff....all pink of course. Gracie and I bonded so quickly....however...she was terrified of my husband. We had a trainer come in to spend the day with us...seeking guidance....we were committed to do whatever it takes to help Gracie have the life she deserved. Lady said Gracie had been so abused by probably a man at the puppy mill .....she may never get over it. My heart just broke...but I refused to give up. My poor husband did everything behavior specialist recommended.....but as time went by...Grace became more and more aggressive toward him. She bit him once and started growling and snapping every time he moved. She snapped once at my son-in-law and at my brother. I could tell it was time to do something. After several conversations with vet...trainer and lady from animal shelter....I made one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to make. That was to give Gracie back to the shelter with the understanding she would only be adopted to a family with no men.
> We packed up everything we had bought for her...crate..carrier...clothes...blankets...food...grooming items...toys and medical records. I loved Gracie enough to let her go. She was adopted the next afternoon by a loving and caring widow lady that absolutely fell in love with her. The animal shelter offered to give us our adoption fee back...but we told them to keep the money.....that we were grateful for the two months Grace was in our lives. I think God gave her to me at a time when Gracie really needed somebody to show her that there are good..kind and loving humans out there. That precious little six pound ball of fluff completely stole my heart. She would run and play....because she could...finally.....she was free. She taught me that Maltese are strong and mighty....yet so loving and loyal. I can close my eyes and still see her running to me...or just sound asleep in my lap. Good news...we are waiting for our new fur baby the end of April. It's been about a month since we gave Gracie back....I know she is doing great...but I miss her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YOu definitely made the ultimate sacrifice by knowing that she needed to be in a place where she wouldn't be in fear all the time. Very common that dogs who were abused or in puppy mills are terrified of men. Some do change but many don't. Had to be the hardest decision for you but so right for her. I have a neighbor who had a similar situation. Bought a dog (before I could tell her that she probably came from a puppy mill). The dog was terrified of everyone and everything. And we live in NYC so every car and horn and truck made her crazy -- just so noisy here. Just so sad. She adored my neighbor but would shake in fear and stand behind her legs. She even sent the dog to a trainer to work on issues after in home training didn't work. The dog got better there and adored the trainer but when she came home she reverted to the same behavior. My neighbor realized the dog loved living in the country with a big back yard and a women she was totally attached to, and she ended up giving the dog to the woman. It was heartbreaking but she wanted to do the best thing for the dog. No regrets. She's slowly looking for another dog but checks with me all the time about rescues she sees and breeders. This time she's listening. I'm sure the new puppy will help you heal.


----------



## preisa

Thanks for the kind words. I never even heard of puppy mills before researching Gracie. I am a Christian woman but I sure had some unchristian thoughts when I think of the abuse that goes on in them.....all for money.....they told me Gracie's pups sold for $2,000 each. Anyway....we are so looking forward to this next journey with our new puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida

Wow Roy is gorgeous!


----------



## Super3*k

preisa said:


> I know my situation is not the same as those with fur babies waiting for them at the Rainbow Bridge....but I feel the loss of Gracie that same way. Here is my story....we were searching for a Maltese to rescue. After many months of searching....we found this a dog named Satin on Petfinders. She was four years old...spent all of those years in a puppy mill in a cage with hardly no human contact. The animal shelter was able to rescue her and felt she was now ready to be adopted. My husband and I went to go see her...fell in love with this little girl...and promptly renamed her Grace. She didn't know her name anyway...when I asked lady at shelter what kind of toys she liked...she told me that Grace had never had any toys and any act of kindness or love from us would be her first. Long story short.....I put my life on hold for two months....Gracie went to the vet...she was spayed before we brought her home from shelter..and micro chipped. But we wanted vet to check her out.....she had first visit to groomer.....another visit to PetSmart for stuff....all pink of course. Gracie and I bonded so quickly....however...she was terrified of my husband. We had a trainer come in to spend the day with us...seeking guidance....we were committed to do whatever it takes to help Gracie have the life she deserved. Lady said Gracie had been so abused by probably a man at the puppy mill .....she may never get over it. My heart just broke...but I refused to give up. My poor husband did everything behavior specialist recommended.....but as time went by...Grace became more and more aggressive toward him. She bit him once and started growling and snapping every time he moved. She snapped once at my son-in-law and at my brother. I could tell it was time to do something. After several conversations with vet...trainer and lady from animal shelter....I made one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to make. That was to give Gracie back to the shelter with the understanding she would only be adopted to a family with no men.
> We packed up everything we had bought for her...crate..carrier...clothes...blankets...food...grooming items...toys and medical records. I loved Gracie enough to let her go. She was adopted the next afternoon by a loving and caring widow lady that absolutely fell in love with her. The animal shelter offered to give us our adoption fee back...but we told them to keep the money.....that we were grateful for the two months Grace was in our lives. I think God gave her to me at a time when Gracie really needed somebody to show her that there are good..kind and loving humans out there. That precious little six pound ball of fluff completely stole my heart. She would run and play....because she could...finally.....she was free. She taught me that Maltese are strong and mighty....yet so loving and loyal. I can close my eyes and still see her running to me...or just sound asleep in my lap. Good news...we are waiting for our new fur baby the end of April. It's been about a month since we gave Gracie back....I know she is doing great...but I miss her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow..you sound like a terrific person. My story is long..but what I will say is that making a decision for the dog and not yourself is one of the hardest things to do. I miss Kirby so much. 
When you start missing Gracie..just think of her happy and free in a great environment and that you did that. Your story shows me there are still so many good people in the world...when you read about poor Gracie and her life before you..you start to wonder what is happening in the world...good for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*I Just loved this Story May you find happiness and so much love with your new little one.*
*Wish there was many more like you.*
*God Bless Nickee in Pa**


----------



## preisa

Aww thank you so much. I try to live my life by just doing the right thing....and the right thing for Grace was to let her get another chance at the life she deserved. That precious little girl taught me something every day....that no matter how "small" we may feel in this big old world....we should never give up! Her courage amazed me....and her ability to show her trust she finally gave to me....was a cherished gift that I will never forget. I will pray for Gracie's health and safety every day and thank God for the lucky lady that has her now to love.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Rory's great grand daddy is Risque Biz.....


----------



## luvsmalts

Congratulations, your baby is beautiful! I got my Tajon baby March of last year and he's been such a joy. He arrived at the airport all clean and gave me lots of puppy kisses. Can't wait to see more pictures and watch Rory grow up. Hey we're family Boomer's Great Great Great Grandfather is Risqué Biz and his Father is Pawsitively Silly.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Congrats....you furbaby is soooo cute!! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

luvsmalts said:


> Congratulations, your baby is beautiful! I got my Tajon baby March of last year and he's been such a joy. He arrived at the airport all clean and gave me lots of puppy kisses. Can't wait to see more pictures and watch Rory grow up. Hey we're family Boomer's Great Great Great Grandfather is Risqué Biz and his Father is Pawsitively Silly.



Awe thanks Boomer!

Good to know, Rory is coming next Fri! I've ordered everything Tammy said and she mentioned he would be nicely detailed and groomed. I do hope he likes me, thanks for your post! I don't know what to expect because I've been mothering Sparkle so long that having a little boy is a real mystery.

I saw his pedigree is a whose who I think Pawsitively Silly might be in the mix can't recall his mom is Just Beein Silly. I think there is some Indecent Proposal and lots of Pashes Phantasy.

I now Risque has gotten around so I am hardly the only one here, probably half the board! But it does make one proud. So glad your Tajon baby has been a joy.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Congrats....you furbaby is soooo cute!! :wub::wub::wub::wub:



Barbara,

Thanks I hope he likes me!:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Barbara,
> 
> Thanks I hope he likes me!:wub:


He is going to love you! When they are little they bond immediately with you.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> He is going to love you! When they are little they bond immediately with you.



Phew! I am going to take Monday off too three day weekend for the Little Guy!


----------



## luvsmalts

Get ready for lots of puppy kisses. That's still my best memory of our first meeting.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

luvsmalts said:


> Get ready for lots of puppy kisses. That's still my best memory of our first meeting.



Pat, I'll take them! I miss them soooooo much!!


----------



## sherry

I'm so glad your day is getting closer! And yes, Rory is going to love you!


----------



## preisa

I am so excited for you!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lprego35

Hi! I know just how you feel! I lost my beloved Roxie 2 weeks ago. It hurt so much! Our house wasn't the same without her. She was so special. I contacted her breeder whom I got her and my yorkie from and she had a litter with the same Dad as Roxie's and the Mom was Roxie's half sister. I will be getting her in early June. I am so thankful because I miss Roxie so much everyday and so does our whole family! I know I can never replace my Roxie girl but knowing I'm getting as close to her as I can has helped me to focus on the joy of our new little girl and not the terrible loss of Roxie. I don't know what I would do if I wasn't getting another little angel. 


Smiles through tears,

Leigh


----------



## JRM993

Any more pictures of Rory???


----------

